# DX code for gangrenous gallbladder with acute cholecystitis AND Cholelithiasis



## llprine (Mar 21, 2013)

I am looking for the DX codes to use for patient with Acute cholecystitis, gangrenous gallbladder and cholelithiasis and hydrops.  The notes states not to use 575 codes with 574


----------



## cynthiabrown (Mar 21, 2013)

Look under cholelithiasis with acute cholecystitis


----------



## llprine (Mar 21, 2013)

yes I have been using 574.0x, but does that include gangrenous gallbladder and hydrops? You see gangrenous under 575.0 and hydrops under 575.3 but also with a note not to use 575 codes with 574 codes. So my question is does 574.0x include grangrene and hydrops? Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 21, 2013)

you code only the acute conditions, 575.xx not the abnormal condition 574.xx that is why there is an exclusion note.
so you can use the 575.0 and the 575.3


----------



## llprine (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## llprine (Mar 22, 2013)

After reviewing the codes further, I see 574.0x gives examples of what is included in cholelithiasis with also acute cholecystitis. Code 575.0 gives examples of what is included in acute cholecystitis (including gangrenous) but excludes cholelithiasis and notes not to use if cholelithiasis present. So now I understand to use 574.0x for Cholelithiasis with Acute cholecystits which would include gangrenous and use 575.3 for Hydrops


----------



## cynthiabrown (Mar 25, 2013)

yes m'aam


----------

